# Best Solo Violin for country/bluegrass?



## Ale8ory (Jul 21, 2016)

Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## ein fisch (Sep 8, 2016)

push


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 9, 2016)

The Friedlander from Embertone might be able to pull it off: http://www.embertone.com/instruments/friedlanderviolin.php

As might the Artisan Violin from Spitfire Audio: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/strings/pp016-artisan-violin/

If you're actually looking for a fiddle then I'd look at the 8Dio Misfit Fiddle, which is a fun little thing to work with: https://8dio.com/instrument/misfit-fiddle-vst-au-aax-2/

Also the Eastwest Gypsy violin might be good: http://www.soundsonline.com/Gypsy


----------



## Tatu (Sep 9, 2016)

One option would be Kirk Hunter Spotlight Strings (or what ever the name of the packet is these days..)
Take listen:


----------



## Kent (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't claim this is the best example you can find, but here's a motion graphic I did the music and SFX for. The violin is EWQL Gypsy, and the genre is probably close to what you're looking for.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Sep 9, 2016)

Aren't fiddles basically violins without the markup. Maybe cheap violins make better fiddles than a sampled Stradivarius. Kinda like a sampled upright with beer stains on top makes a better honky tonk piano than an immaculate concert Bosendorfer. Of course I say that as a connoisseur of amateur samples and dirt cheap instruments...


----------



## Rex282 (Sep 9, 2016)

bigcat1969 said:


> Aren't fiddles basically violins without the markup. Maybe cheap violins make better fiddles than a sampled Stradivarius. Kinda like a sampled upright with beer stains on top makes a better honky tonk piano than an immaculate concert Bosendorfer. Of course I say that as a connoisseur of amateur samples and dirt cheap instruments...



no a fiddle is stylistic and has nothing to do with a different physical instrument.A good player can play fiddle on a Strad or a VSO(Violin Shaped Object).


----------



## Ale8ory (Sep 9, 2016)

I ended up going with the Bohemian Violin and it worked pretty well. I had to do a ton of fiddle style tracks in a short amount of time and the out-of-the-box quality of that violin made it possible. Plus it's getting expansions which also sold me.


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 9, 2016)

I would like to recommend "Chris Hein Solo Violin" from Best Service for this purpose.

I love the "Bohemian Violin" and its playability, too, but to play in some country-based phrases in short of time the Chris-Hein-violin seems to be the best one in my opinin.
(background: I recently had to finish some country-based projects in a very short time).


----------



## SBK (Sep 9, 2016)

Chris Hein's solo violin is best! I have it. Very realistic


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 10, 2016)

Garritan Strad (sadly, out of print, but I'd bet you could do a great job with the SM viola.):

http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2012/sour-mashup/

(edit-my site was under maintenance this afternoon, but back now for anyone who's interested.)


----------



## LHall (Sep 12, 2016)

I know it's a viola and not a proper "fiddle", but the SM Viola is great for this kind of stuff. I recently used it on a project and was really happy with the slides, double stop effects, scratchiness, etc.


----------



## ein fisch (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for all those recommendations.. Will take a look at chris heirs solo violin, demos sound awesome to me!

Cheers


----------

